# Vikings Bundle by KeepForest Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 14, 2018)

*Vikings Bundle by KeepForest Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/15/vikings-bundle-by-keepforest-review/

*Vikings Bundle by KeepForest Review*
Vikings Bundle (Affiliate Link) is out since quite a while and initially launched in the second half of 2017. Now for two weeks (Deal ends June, 27th 2018), it can be obtained for 119 USD.






Vikings Bundle by KeepForest Review Pulses (Mid)

In the bundle, you receive Cinematic Metal Toolkit and a second product named Cinematic Punk Folk Trailer Toolkit. The vibe of the library inspired by Scandinavian Mythology and has captured that tone perfectly.

We did review also KeepForest latest release which should be joined with this collection: AizerX – Modern Designer Toolkit & AizerX – Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit 







Vikings Bundle (Affiliate Link) is a punchy, dynamic, punchy and dark library inspired by themes we know from King Arthur and Game of Thrones. You can create with the different assets extremely sufficient tracks.

Full Review here:

*Vikings Bundle by KeepForest Review*
*https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/15/vikings-bundle-by-keepforest-review/*


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 15, 2018)

Just finished downloading it. Really like the original library, not overly keen on the expansion...


----------

